# madvr users, any recommendations for a video card to max the image quality



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello!
I am wondering what is the recommended video card for madvr..playing only 1080p files. This will be for HTPC only so if I dont have to break the bank then even better.
I currently have a HD2600 pro...I dont mind ATI or Nvidia...only one the want with better image quality.
Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's my understanding that you want to get the fastest video card you can afford. You may also want to keep in mind the heat that it may give off. :T


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Speedwise at least I am not having issues with my HD2600 pro right now...just thinking that maybe newer tech may have better IQ


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Newer is always better with pc hardware, isn't it? :bigsmile:


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Indeed!
First I thought the HD2600 was not enough but it was just the exclusive mode...in normal full screen it works fine but when you start tweaking is hard to stop!


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Isn't MADVR designed to use Nvidia as preferred? My system runs Jriver with MADVR flawless with a GTX260 however I understand for around $70 a GT460 adds HDMI audio and preforms better. I plan to get a fan-less Zotak from Newegg to replace mine for audio. update: you can now get the 520 for less http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500213


----------



## sbdman (Dec 21, 2008)

I had some problems with my HP slimline and GT 520 stuttering with 1080P file playback (but not 1080i). Also, would lock up windows media center (after a few minutes of play) using the matroska codec. I got an HD 6570 and have had no problems with any playback. I'm an Nvidia supporter, too, from job experience.

Don't think I'll ever get a half height PC again for HTPC - I've learned my lesson with too low a power supply. I think this is the main reason for the stuttering/lock up mentioned above. I'm sure you won't have this problem.

These new HDMI cards are great for sound support, it's nice to see full HD audio support on my AVR, both True Dolby and DTS-HD being passed. With the PS3 fat, only got multi channel passthrough.


----------

